# Predict the Raptors Record November



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Oct. 29	Atlanta	
Nov. 1	at Orlando	
Nov. 2	at Miami	
Nov. 4	Oklahoma City	
Nov. 5	at Boston	
Nov. 7	Washington	
Nov. 9	Philadelphia	
Nov. 11	Orlando	
Nov. 13	Chicago	
Nov. 15	Utah	
Nov. 19	Memphis	
Nov. 21	Milwaukee	
Nov. 22	at Cleveland	
Nov. 24	Phoenix	
Nov. 26	at Atlanta	
Nov. 28	Dallas	
Nov. 30	at Los Angeles


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Oct. 29	Atlanta	W
Nov. 1	at Orlando	W
Nov. 2	at Miami	L
Nov. 4	Oklahoma City W	
Nov. 5	at Boston	W
Nov. 7	Washington W	
Nov. 9	Philadelphia W	
Nov. 11	Orlando	W
Nov. 13	Chicago	L
Nov. 15	Utah	W
Nov. 19	Memphis L	
Nov. 21	Milwaukee	W
Nov. 22	at Cleveland L	
Nov. 24	Phoenix L	
Nov. 26	at Atlanta	L
Nov. 28	Dallas W	
Nov. 30	at Los Angeles Lakers W

11 - 6


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I actually agree. 11-6 looks just about right for that stretch of games. That 4 games in 5 nights at the beginning of the season is a killer.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Is 4 games in 5 days normal? Can't say I've noticed it apart from the lockout season of course.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben said:


> Is 4 games in 5 days normal? Can't say I've noticed it apart from the lockout season of course.


Most teams have 2 or 3 of those stretches each season. This year there will be slightly more due to the all-star break being longer despite the season being one day shorter than last season.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I think we go 10-0 to start the season, lose at Memphis, Cleveland and Dallas to finish November as the top team in the NBA.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Are you guys gonna trade for a power forward this year? I feel like you're a good 4 away from being an Eastern Conference darkhorse.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Are you guys gonna trade for a power forward this year? I feel like you're a good 4 away from being an Eastern Conference darkhorse.


And I feel like Amir is the glue that holds this team together. Losing him would change their identity.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bogg said:


> Are you guys gonna trade for a power forward this year? I feel like you're a good 4 away from being an Eastern Conference darkhorse.


I don't think there are that many upgrades available to us. The most obvious one is David West. If Landry Fields + Chuck Hayes(both expiring contracts) + 1st round can get us West I would do it in an instant.

If nothing happens I would throw out an offer sheet to Tristan Thompson next year. I don't think the Cavs have enough money to keep Thompson however seeing that the Raptors will be one of their competing teams in the Eastern conference I don't see them just handing Thompson over to us.

That said I think the tandem of Amir and Jonas are more than serviceable as long as Amir stays relatively healthy and Jonas continues to improve.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> And I feel like Amir is the glue that holds this team together. Losing him would change their identity.


Like Amir. Like him _way_ more as a third big.



seifer0406 said:


> I don't think there are that many upgrades available to us. The most obvious one is David West. If Landry Fields + Chuck Hayes(both expiring contracts) + 1st round can get us West I would do it in an instant.
> 
> If nothing happens I would throw out an offer sheet to Tristan Thompson next year. I don't think the Cavs have enough money to keep Thompson however seeing that the Raptors will be one of their competing teams in the Eastern conference I don't see them just handing Thompson over to us.
> 
> That said I think the tandem of Amir and Jonas are more than serviceable as long as Amir stays relatively healthy and Jonas continues to improve.


The three that stick out in my mind are David West and the two Atlanta guys. Probably can't get Horford without including Terrance Ross, so I don't know how you guys would feel about that, but Millsap might come a little more cheaply owing to his expiring status. I sort of expect Atlanta to underperform this year in what passes for a really tough division by eastern standards.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bogg said:


> Like Amir. Like him _way_ more as a third big.
> 
> The three that stick out in my mind are David West and the two Atlanta guys. Probably can't get Horford without including Terrance Ross, so I don't know how you guys would feel about that, but Millsap might come a little more cheaply owing to his expiring status. I sort of expect Atlanta to underperform this year in what passes for a really tough division by eastern standards.


Unless Horford has another injury I don't see the Hawks unloading Milisap mid season since the Hawks will again make the playoffs as a bottom seed this year. Moreover while Milisap is an upgrade over Amir I don't think the difference is that significant when you factor in defense/chemistry plus the amount of assets/players it would take to acquire him.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

This season depends heavily on those wonky ankles though....


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

seifer0406 said:


> Unless Horford has another injury I don't see the Hawks unloading Milisap mid season since the Hawks will again make the playoffs as a bottom seed this year. Moreover while Milisap is an upgrade over Amir I don't think the difference is that significant when you factor in defense/chemistry plus the amount of assets/players it would take to acquire him.


Long story short - I think Atlanta may wind up the odd man out in the four-horse Southeast Division race, and I think there's a bigger difference between Millsap and Amir than you do.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Bogg said:


> Long story short - I think Atlanta may wind up the odd man out in the four-horse Southeast Division race, and I think there's a bigger difference between Millsap and Amir than you do.


Yes, obviously Millsap has more upside talent wise. But for us Raptors fans, we all see what Amir does for this team chemistry wise. Amir, though relatively young, has the vet mentality and has a great relationship (from what we can see) with everyone on the team. 

Now if there is a deal where we can keep Amir and input him as a 6th man and get Millsap without giving up too many assets, depending on the assets I'd consinder it. I don't think putting Ross in a deal is a good idea though. Maybe that Knicks 1st a 2nd and some filler, but would ATL go for that? Doubt it

But what's a fair price for Millsap? Keep in mind Millsap is an FA after this year. I think the Raps should just wait it out, no need to give up assets just yet. Millsap isn't that guy that's going to put the Raps in contention.

2016 and sign KD!!!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

AllRim said:


> Yes, obviously Millsap has more upside talent wise. But for us Raptors fans, we all see what Amir does for this team chemistry wise. Amir, though relatively young, has the vet mentality and has a great relationship (from what we can see) with everyone on the team.
> 
> Now if there is a deal where we can keep Amir and input him as a 6th man and get Millsap without giving up too many assets, depending on the assets I'd consinder it. I don't think putting Ross in a deal is a good idea though. Maybe that Knicks 1st a 2nd and some filler, but would ATL go for that? Doubt it
> 
> ...


Well, Amir as the third big was exactly what I said. Also, Ross probably only enters the discussion if a healthy Horford is who's being shopped, Millsap on an expiring isn't enough to give up Terrence. It's enough to give up one of your many expirings and at least one pick, though.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Bogg said:


> Well, Amir as the third big was exactly what I said. Also, Ross probably only enters the discussion if a healthy Horford is who's being shopped, Millsap on an expiring isn't enough to give up Terrence. It's enough to give up one of your many expirings and at least one pick, though.


I agree with that completely


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bogg said:


> Long story short - I think Atlanta may wind up the odd man out in the four-horse Southeast Division race, and I think there's a bigger difference between Millsap and Amir than you do.


As long as the Hawks are relatively healthy they are not missing the playoffs in this year's Eastern conference.

Chicago
Cleveland
Toronto
Washington
Charlotee

These are the only 5 teams that should be better than the Hawks. For the Hawks to be in a position where they are giving up the season, you are counting on 3 of Boston, Detroit, Indiana, New York, Brooklyn, Orlando, Milwaukee, Philly to be significantly better than Atlanta. 

I just don't see that happening.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> Oct. 29	Atlanta	W
> Nov. 1	at Orlando	W
> Nov. 2	at Miami	L
> Nov. 4	Oklahoma City W
> ...


can I get some props for correctly predicting the season up until today?


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

seifer0406 said:


> can I get some props for correctly predicting the season up until today?


No. If it wasn't for you we would be 9-0. Thanks Dick


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> can I get some props for correctly predicting the season up until today?


You might actually be right about the entire month. That would be amazing if you pulled that one off.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Nov. 19	Memphis L	
Ha!Ha! First ***** in the armor was with Memphis  

Nov. 21	Milwaukee	W
As for ..... I'm hoping you're right!

Nov. 22	at Cleveland L	
And for our loss at the hand's of the Cavs tomorrow .... I'm saying we win that one too!! They're hurting these days..


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

well, my prediction didn't account for half the Grizzlies team having diarrhea......


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

True enough!!! I'll give you that one ... Hahahaaa
Ok but the Cavs are now even money... fingers crossed on that matchup.


----------

